# 2x SCHWALBE FAT FRANK CREME REFLEX DRAHT reifen 28x2.0



## Brummaman (9. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130541200992&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

